# Off the beaten path ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Are any of you into online gaming ? Let's share some of your squads or clans you are a part of. I'll start off. I play alot of Delta Force 2 online and am part of a NovaWorld Squad called The HalfBreeds (aka : THB) We at THB are consists of a 4 company fireteams (Alpha - Fast Attack Class, Bravo - Sniper Class, Charlie - Defense Class, and finally, Delta - Assault Class) that play together with other squads and people in the servers. My call sign is IcemanTHB (hence my name in the forums here  ) and I am part of Delta Company. My role is what I call myself is an "assault sniper" due to my playing style.
As of September 2006, we have moved on to playing DF Black Hawk Down as well as Team Sabre. The HalfBreeds now have about 30 plus members in our squad. We are a friendly anti-cheat squad and we do recruit based on an "invite only". If any of you do play BHD or DF2, look for a THB dedicated server and say hello.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i play yahoo pool lol


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Delta Force 2? Nah, methinks I'll stick to Battle Feild 2 and BF2142. 

On BF2, I am in one clan called Exiled Glory, and I am usually a medic or an assult personell, the second is a chicks only clan called KtotheImmy...

Yeah, I like to shoot people online. Great way to let off steam!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Tribes Vengeance and Call of Duty 2...


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

World of Warcraft, baby! Just got a starter deck and a few booster packs of the WoW card game, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

I used to play Day of Defeat a lot. I never did like Counter Strike much though.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Im with Marty on this one lol


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I used to be a Scrabble and Battleship freak back when I was like 9-11, but the site changed a whole bunch and they took them games away.
I would play Yahoo Pool, but for ome reason I cannot get in the room


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I really enjoy playing Age of Empires II, I used to play it online quite a bit but kept getting my butt whooped so went back to try and bring up my skill on it before trying it online again.


----------



## cenedra (Feb 12, 2006)

*this is a easy one lol*

Joint Operations 
Clan: Violent Disciples


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

World of Warcraft is pretty much it now & its off and on. Lucky you Tina, we found a few booster packs but couldn't get our hands on a starter yet. Did you score any in game items? We got 6 boosters and no in game items from them. My brother in law bought a box of boosters and got 2 tabards.

Used to be into Everquest, Star Wars Galaxies, MTG online & Unreal Tournament 2000.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

i use to play Diablo 2 and Guild Wars....I dont play much on pc anymore though....i stick to Halo2 on Xbox Live, Woot


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Christine said:


> World of Warcraft is pretty much it now & its off and on. Lucky you Tina, we found a few booster packs but couldn't get our hands on a starter yet. Did you score any in game items? We got 6 boosters and no in game items from them. My brother in law bought a box of boosters and got 2 tabards.


I did, I got the hippogryph!  It wasn't in the starter pack though, it was in one of the boosters. I have three epic character cards now too. The snapjaw is the most coveted loot card, of course, and selling for pretty good money on Ebay. I'd love to turn my ram into a snapjaw!

What server(s) do you play on? I'm on Garona and Kilrogg primarily (both Alliance and Horde) but also have a char on Dark Iron. I mostly do the hunter thing of various races. Love my pets.  I even spent 2 weeks haunting Broken Tooth until I finally got him.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Sweet! Heck yea, the snapjaw looks awesome! Blizzard really seems to have marketing down to a fine art. Even people that won't play the card game will buy it for the in game rewards LOL. Hrmm yea I think thats called... addict *snicker*

I play mostly alliance on Earthen Ring. I was horde on Bonechewer but moved to Earthen Ring to be with some RL friends. Hubby always is a hunter also. My horde main was a warrior which was nice for PvE but I wasn't thrilled with her for PvP. My alliance main is a warlock and I'm really having fun with her... my secondary is a mage. I guess I like blowing up stuff better than beating up stuff LOL. I got burnt out on raids so I've been playing BGs mostly now when I play.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Osiris said:


> I really enjoy playing Age of Empires II, I used to play it online quite a bit but kept getting my butt whooped so went back to try and bring up my skill on it before trying it online again.


Age of Empire 2 rocked. I always tried to play it online but I could never get it to work, but that was also back when I had dial-up.
Now I know what I am gonna be doing for the rest of the day


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I tried Yahoo pool but had problems with it. I do play pool at FlyorDie.com , but that is the extent of my gaming


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't play online but I'm into good old D&D. Hubby plays NeverWinter Nights online with a buddy.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Christine said:


> Sweet! Heck yea, the snapjaw looks awesome! Blizzard really seems to have marketing down to a fine art. Even people that won't play the card game will buy it for the in game rewards LOL. Hrmm yea I think thats called... addict *snicker*
> 
> I play mostly alliance on Earthen Ring. I was horde on Bonechewer but moved to Earthen Ring to be with some RL friends. Hubby always is a hunter also. My horde main was a warrior which was nice for PvE but I wasn't thrilled with her for PvP. My alliance main is a warlock and I'm really having fun with her... my secondary is a mage. I guess I like blowing up stuff better than beating up stuff LOL. I got burnt out on raids so I've been playing BGs mostly now when I play.


Count me as one of those that isn't likely to play the card game.  I'll primarily collect the cards for the incredible art, and of course to get the loot cards.  I also have a large (about 3'x3') display box used as store displays for the game, the collector's edition of the game (so I have the special in-game pets), have blown up the full color map and spent over $100 getting it mounted on foam poster board to hang up (long before Blizzard started offering their nice one, of course, which I plan to obtain before long), two of the hardcover Atlas books, and the monster compendium. Addict? Naw. 

I primarily play solo or with my husband, who also has an account (and my older son has one, too). I was playing with other friends but it got too hard to work around each other's schedules and I got tired of constantly having to create a new char so I could play with them, because the other chars I had started to play with them had already passed them by a long shot. So now its mostly just me and my husband playing with each other, or playing alone. My main char on Garona is a 60 hunter, but she's got really crappy armor, nothing epic, as I'm not all that big into going on raids.  But we've got Burning Crusade preordered already, three copies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

ahhaahahhahahaahaa


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Old school Counterstrike here.


----------

